# Floating Islands



## stonezephyr

Haven't been by in a while due to the birth of my baby girl. 

Current inspirations;

The Hobbit
Roger Dean

Enjoy my amateur wannabe take of "Floating Islands"


----------



## killmaven

Love it! Very nice to have you back. Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Leep

Looks great! Congrats on the birth of your baby


----------



## artbymdp

Congratulations on the birth of your baby. I also was inspired many years ago by the art of Roger Dean. I hope you have had a chance to see his work beyond Yes albums. Your art captures the misty background. Hope to see it completed.


----------



## stonezephyr

Thanks all! 

I have two of Roger Dean's books. I definitely got into his art through the band Yes, but I've stayed for his amazing work. He is unjustly not credited in the movie Avatar, which I feel James Cameron's supposed "dream world" is a complete rip-off of Mr. Dean's own creativity. There are just far too many similarities. In fact, I even waited through the entire credits at the movie theatre just to see his name pop up to no avail.


----------

